# Warum nicht auf Pose?????



## Forellencatcher (23. April 2004)

Warum kann man nicht mit Boldi auf Pose angeln???????


----------



## anglertours (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Mit Was, Boldi ,ist Das Eine Neue Fangmethode Oda Was


----------



## Achim_68 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

oder meinste Boilie???


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Natürlich meint er Boilie *g*. Also ich kenne bisher keinen, der Boilies mit Posenmontage fischt. Warum kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, denn ich bin kein Karpfenangler. Ich kenn es auch nur so, dass man Boilies an einer Grundmontage anbietet. Gruss Dennis


----------



## BadPoldi (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

hi,

ganz klar, das passt ned.... 
nö mal im ernst wer hat schon lust stundenlang auf nen schwimmer zu gucken, der sich dann evtl. ned mal bewegt... ) boilies sind eigentlich dafür gedacht sie weit werfen zu können und lange wiederstandsfähig zu sein gegen "andere" störfeinde. bei pose würd ich dann schon lieber auf kartoffel oder mais oder teig greifen...

gruß

BadPoldi.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Solche Spekulationen sind eher nonsens... wie sollte das denn bitteschön funktionieren??? oder wie hättest du dir das vorgestellt?
KOF!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@forellencatcher: Du solltest dich bemühen, dich in Zukunft besser auszudrücken, dein Text hat keinen Sinn und deine verwendeten Ausdrücke sind zu über 50% FALSCH...


----------



## robertb (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Naja, ich will ja nix unterstellen aber er kommt aus Heek. Weis der Teufel wo das ist aber der letzte Geselle aus Heek ein sog. Carphunter ist ja auch ein ganz lustiges Bürschen


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*



			
				Forellencatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kann man nicht mit Boldi auf Pose angeln???????



Wir kennen hier nur nen "Poldi" und der wird glaub ich sauer, wenn du ihn unter ne Pose hängst... :q  :q  :q   

Ansonsten bin auch ich zu faul immer auf díe Pose zu starren, außerdem musst du mir erstmal zeigen wie man mit ner Pose 50m Würft und sie dann noch vernünftig sieht... #y


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Und warum bitteschön sollte das nicht gehen?

(Ich kenn welche wo das schon gemacht haben! U.a. ich. Aber heute scheint es ja modern zu sein, nur noch nachzumachen und nicht mehr selbst Kreativ zu werden.)

Oh, und falls mal zufällig noch wer aus MK kommt, bitte zurückhalten mit Posten! nicht das das auf mich zurückfällt.   #d 

Ach so, die "Menne Raketenpose" war extra für diesen Zweck entwickelt, und die konnte man auch ca. 80m weit ballern. (nett auch zum Hornhecht und Makrelenfischen)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Holger:

Du weißt doch, der Mensch darf nicht denken... DIe Geräteindustrie gaukelt uns ne ganze Menge vor und es ist ja auch bequem alles "vorgesetzt" zu bekommen, mein Opa hat schon mit Was Boilieähnlichem gefischt (Gekochter Teig... was nichts anderes als Boilies ist...) Diese Dinger noch aufgebacken und an der Schwimmerangel (Wasserkugel bei meinem Opa) 50 - 80 Meter "rausgehauen"


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, die "Menne Raketenpose" war extra für diesen Zweck entwickelt, und die konnte man auch ca. 80m weit ballern. (nett auch zum Hornhecht und Makrelenfischen)
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Hat das Ding den funktioniert????

Meine is beim ersten "scharfen" Einsatz zerbröselt... (Werd ich wohl nicht ganz sachgemäß montiert haben)

Aber durchgesetzt hat es es sich doch dann eh nicht... #t 

PS: Die passende Rute hat n Kumpel von mir noch, is echt n heißes Teil. (Telerute, die zusammengeschoben fast 1,80 ist)


----------



## robertb (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Gerätefetischist das mit dem Posten hat nichts mit dir zu tun wahr halt nur ne allgemeine Feststellung. Deine Posts schätze ich sehr nur um das klarzustellen. Ich habe selber schon Boilies an der Posenrute gefischt. Brachte aber nur kleine Carps. Die alten erfahrenen Brocken ignorierten aber die freischwebenden Boilies.


----------



## Megarun (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Am schwebendem Boilie wird das wohl nicht liegen. Es gibt ja Popups, die schweben ja auch. MMn. stören sich !großen! Exemplare, an der senkrechten Hauptschnur. Dazu kommt ja auch noch Blei und Wirbel. 
Bei der Grundmontage liegt das ganze Gerödel am Boden, und der Fisch kommt mit der Schnur garnicht in Berührung.
Kapitale Karpfen sind, (überhaupt an stark befischen Gewässern) extrem Schnurscheu.

PS: Darum angel ich auch noch zusätzlich mit Schnurabsenkern.

Gruß...


----------



## Franz_16 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Warum muss den der Boilie schweben, man kann ihn doch auch wenn man mit Pose fischt auf Grund legen.... 
An kleinen Gewässern wo sich die Fische in erreichbarer Entfernung aufhalten kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass es mit Pose klappt! 
An einem See bei dem man 80-10m raus muss schauts natürlich wieder anders aus....


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Es könnte aber mit der Selbsthakmontage, mit der fast alle karpfenangler, die ich kenne, fischen ( hab mich schon mit über 50 unterhalten), probleme geben, denn es gibt sicher wege, diese sinnvol zu kombinieren, aber um hier das Non- Plus- Ultra herauszufinden müsste man unglaublich viel testen, denn mit der grundmontage wird es bei den meisten eh immer gut gefunzt haben, warum sich dann die mühe machen und Zeit verschenken und Sachen testen, die im Endeffekt gar keinen Erfolg bringen???
dann hat man bei tieferen gewässern den Nachteil mit einigen Posen, und man muss schon wieder testen, wie die bisher auf andere Posen klappende Montage beim Laufschwimmer funktioniert usw...
es heißt doch nich umsonst: NEVER change a winning team, und ich will nicht wisen, wie viele karpfenangler schon mit der Grundmontage beim Boilieangeln "gewonnen" haben. Die Zahl wäre so groß, das könnte man schon nicht mehr in relation mit dem Posenangeln mit boilie setzen. KOF!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Dass man bei der Fragestellung wirklich zu einer vernünftigen Diskussion kommt wundert mich doch schwer. Ich habe den festen Eindruck, da will uns jemand verarschen! Die Frage macht nämlich selbst dann kein Sinn, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass er Bollie meint. Mit Bollie auf Pose???  #y


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Für mich ist das Boiliefischen eher uninteressant, ich fische Karpfen am liebsten auf Sicht, das ist wesentlich spannender als mich mit Tonnenschwerer Ausrüstung ans Wasser zu schleppen, 1 Stunde Gerätschaften aufbauen usw. habe ich zwar ein jahr etwa betrieben (mit beachtlichem Erfolg) aber mir ist da einfach zuviel Technik dabei, und die ganzen Fachausdrücke hab ich eh nie gelernt...  Ich zieh den Hut vor den Kollegen die diese Art der Angelei durchhalten, wie gesagt, für mich zulangweilig...

Die oben von mir erwähnten "Boilies" von meinem Opa, hatten nur eine harte Schale (gekochter und im Backofen getrockneter Teig) schwammen und wurden durch die harte Schale von den ganzen Kleinen Fischen nicht beachtet, mit Wasserkugel weit ausgeworfen und DIREKT auf dem Haken (Haarmontage kannte mein Opa nicht ) das funzte echt gut...


----------



## Megarun (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Hi Steffen...
...logo, für ein paar Stunden lohnt sich das auch nicht, es sei` denn man wohnt in direkter Nähe des Gewässers. Ich brauche ja schon ca. zwei Std. um das Camp aufzubauen. Das ist immer eine Schlepperei.   
Wenn wir losziehen, bleiben wir auch min. drei Tage am Teich.
Probier`s mal aus, ist eine dolle Sache. Um die Mittagszeit, (meist tote Hose) wird sogar geblinkert.

Gruß...


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Moin Megarun,
hab ich alles hinter mir... Bin dann reuhmütig zu meinen Schleien zurückgekehrt beim Ansitzangeln, die sind mir irgendwie doch lieber


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@ Carpcatcher
Ja sie funzt einwandfrei. hab mir noch nen paar eingekellert. Mit dem Boilie hat sie sich aber nicht durchgesetzt, dass ist richtig. Wird wohl mit auch an der Fehlenden Selbsthakfähigkeit gelegen haben. Zum Karpfenfischen wär sie mir eh zu klobig. Zum Makrelen und Hornhechte fangen ist das Teil aber 1A.
Wollte ja auch nur erwähnen, dass es sowas mal gab. Die Rute kenn ich aber nicht.

Ich würd das Boilie mit Pose kombinieren auf jeden fall nichT mit einem voreiligen "machen wir nicht, weil das haben wir ja noch nie so gemacht" abtun. Nen Versuch ists wert, wenn die Situation es erfordert. Selbst wenn ich so direkt da auch keinen sinn drin erkennen kann.

@ Sailfisch
Wo wir schon über die falschen Fachausdrücke herziehen  #y , was ist denn ein Bollie?   

@ Megarun


> Ich brauche ja schon ca. zwei Std. um das Camp aufzubauen


2 Stunden????? - Wahnsinn! Ich schaff das (gut, ich bin schnell) in 15-25min. Was nimmst Du alles mit?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Sailfisch (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Nicht jeder verfügt über die Fähigkeit Ironie zu erkennen. Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.


----------



## Megarun (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Steffen...
..jau, Ehrfurcht...ein: Schleienspezi. Ist ja wohl auch der schönste Fisch.
Ich kann nur Leute/Angler bewundern, die sich auf diesen Fisch eingestellt haben! Im Mai geht das ja auch wohl los. Steffen, bitte auch einige wieder  zurücksetzten, (wie auch immer)....sind ja auch tolle Kämpfer.

@Geräte...
...na gut, daß Aufbauen ist ja nicht das schlimmste. Aber, der Weg zum Angelplatz....drei bis viermal mit der Karre hin und her...
...bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste mit....sechsundfünfzig...  

ALLEN `en Guten Fang: 2004....Megarun


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Megarun:
Spezialisiert ist zuviel gesagt, ist einfach mein Lieblingsfriedfisch, dabei esse ich Schleie gar nicht so gerne... aber mein Bruder, der kännte darin "baden"  Also hab ich mein Spaß mit Schleienfangen und mein Bruder mit Schleienessen  Fair geteilt, oder? 

Die Schleie ist halt irgendwie geheimnisvoll und nicht so einfach zu überlisten wie ein Karpfen (zumindest bei uns in den Vereinsgewässern), Leichtes Gepäck und ab und an den Platz gewechselt, dann "erntet" man mehr hab ich festgestellt, immer mit den Schleien "mitziehen"


----------



## Caprifischer (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

also ich versteh nicht ganz wo das oblem ist nen boilie an der pose anzubieten und ihn dabei auf grund z ulegen? mein opa hat mir so das karpfenangeln beigebracht (sind aba nun auch beide bei grundmontage...)
scheisse ist nur, wenn man vom ufer aus angelt, dann bietet sich ja wie schon gesagt eher ne grundmontage an die man 50-60 m weit rauskloppt. hängt aba auch vom gewässer ab und wo man die karpfen vermutet.


----------



## Megarun (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Nicht jeder verfügt über die Fähigkeit Ironie zu erkennen. Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.

Wieso Sailfisch?
Meinst Du den Member, der den Thread aufgemacht hat?
Wie auch immer: Pose geg. Grund, ist doch wohl ein Thema, daß noch lange nicht ausgereizt ist.
Jo, ich musste mich `mal melden, weil es eben um Karpfen ging.   

Sailfisch.... kann ja sein, daß der Jung` sich ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt hat, aber man kann doch darüber diskutieren, oder?

Gruß... #g


----------



## Lenzibald (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Servus. Sicher kann man mit Boilies an der Pose Fischen. Gibt ja auch 10mm Boilies die super auf Schleien und große Brassen funzen.Ich hab sogar schon mit Popups am Spirolino gefischt und auch gefangen. Wie kommt man an Karpfen die an der Oberfläche rollen. Ganz einfach man nimmt ein Schwimmboilie langes vorfach und ein Schwimmender 30gramm Spirolino. Der Spirolino bietet nicht soviel Wiederstand wenn der Karpfen mit dem Boilie spielt. Ist echt lustig die Methode wenn der Karpfen das Boilie immer nur anstubst und nicht nimmt einfach ganz vorsichtig das Boilie vor dem Maul wegziehen das wirkt oft echt Wunder und sie fahren voll gierig drauf bevors weg ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Lenzibald:
Sbirolino.. Gute Idee, muß ich mal Testen, zumal die Dinger wesentlich weitere Würfe ermöllichen als Wasserkugel oder sonst ein Schwimmer...


----------



## Megarun (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Lenzi...
...öhm, haste mit den "Spiros" auch Kapitale...ich meine so um die zwanzig Pfund, und höher...gefangen?
Eine sehr gute Methode ist auch das Angeln mit: Schwimmendem Köder. Nur, da hat man das Problem mit den Wasservögeln,....sonne Ente anner Angel ist auch nicht das Wahre.  :g 
Nochwas...wer sagt denn, daß man nur mit Boilies auf Grund fischen soll?
Probiert `mal eine Maiskette am Haar.

@Steffen...jau...ist `ne heimliche Schönheit.... die Schleie.  #h 

Gruß... #h


----------



## Lenzibald (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Servus.@Megarun Ja waren auch größere dabei sogar ein Graser mit 8kilo. die anderen Karpfen waren meißt so um die 5bis 10kilo. Ein großer war dabei dürfte so um die 15kilo gewesen sein ist mir aber beim Keschern abgehauen. Nur wie gesagt durchschnittsgewicht ca 5 kilo waren so um die 30 Karpfen die ich mit Spiro gefangen hab dabei waren 6 oder 7 stück dabei  die so 8 bis 10 kilo hatten also keine superfische. Aber das macht nichts ist einfach super wenn man zuschaun kann wie der Karpfen zuerst mit den Boilies spielt und dann doch anbeißt.


----------



## Megarun (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Lenzi...
...währe Dir sehr dankbar, wenn Du ein Bild von Deiner Montage ins Forum `reinstellen würdest. 
Ich möchte das auch `mal antesten.  :g 

Machst Du  das?

Gruß... #h


----------



## Sailfisch (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@megarun
Ich wollte Euch um Gottes Willen nicht das Recht absprechen zu diskutieren, dann können wir das Board ja gleich dichtmachen. Ich bitte aber trotzdem um Verständnis, wenn ich mich aus Überzeugung an dieser Debatte nicht weiter beteilige. Wünsche selbstverständlich allen Posenfischern viel erfolg. habe sogar bei uns am Teich schon einen Kollegen so angeln sehen. Gleichsam erschließt sich der Sinn dieser Methode mir leider nicht. Eine gute Diskussion noch.


----------



## Megarun (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Siehste Sailfisch...Du beteiligst dich jetzt ja auch an der Disko...Danke!!!  #h 
Ist doch schön sowas,...jeder kann seine Meinung äussern. Und, genau dafür ist das Board doch da. Entschuldigen brauchts Du dich auch nicht! 
Was Du gepostest hast, ist doch Deine eigene Meinung!!! Du hast doch keinen persönlich beleidigt!!!
Also, BITTE weitermachen...

Gruß...


----------



## Lenzibald (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Servus. @Megarun die Montage ist ganz simpel nimmst einfach ein schwimmendes Spirolono gewicht je nachdem wie weit du werfen willst ich hab immer 20 oder 30 gramm reicht für mich da ich meist so auf 30 maximal 40 meter fische. Vorfach ca 1,5 bis 2,5meter lang und am ende ein Boilie am Haar anbieten. Vorfach aber monofil nehmen kein geflochtenes das mögens an der Oberfläche nicht hab ich festgestellt. Ich nehme auch keinen Karabiner sondern Schlaufe fürs Vorfach Soll so unauffällig wie möglich sein Schnurstärke hab ich 0,25 haupt und 0,20 oder 0,22 fürs Vorfach, wenn hindernisse im Wasser sind halt Stärker. Kannst ds ganze ruhig mitten in die Karpfen werfen die kommen nach ein paar Minuten gleich wieder zurück. Wie man ein Spirolino montiert ist schon ein paarmal im forum beschrieben worden nimm einfach die Suchfunktion.
@Sailfisch
Der sinn dieser Art der fischerei liegt darin wenn Tagelang auf die Grundmontage nichts beißt und man dauernd Karpfen an der Oberfläche sieht sollte man ruhig auch mal etwas anderes ausprobieren. Ich war selber dabei wie ein Kollege von mir 2 wochen keinen Biß auf Grund bekommen hat und die Karpfen vieleicht 20meter vom Ufer an der Oberfläche ihre Kreise zogen. Spirolino mit einem Stückchen Semmel hat ihm dann einen Spiegelkarpfen mit 13,5 kilo beschert. Soll jetzt nicht gegen die Boiliefischer sein aber mir wäre es zu Langweilig 2 Ruten auf Grund mit Selbsthakmethode und dann oft tagelanges Warten auf einen Run.  Da probier ich lieber immer mal was neues aus obs was bringt oder nicht is mir dann egal ich sag immer ein Versuch wars wert.


----------



## Sailfisch (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Lenzibald
Die Methode ist ja unumstritten! Hier wird ja debattiert, ob man mit Boilie und Pose angeln kann / soll. Den Sinn dieser Methode verstehe ich freilich nicht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Hat eigentlich mal jemand bemerkt, dass Forellencatcher nichts mehr erwiedert??? Ich glaube, dass Sailfish recht hat, dass uns jemand hier verarscht! Gruss Dennis


----------



## Megarun (25. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Naja, kommt mir auch so vor.  #t 
Aber, trotzdem ist das Thema interessant.
Also, Forellencatcher, melde Dich, sonst: Popohauen...   

Gruß...  #h


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Der forellencatcher war vielleicht betrunken oder so als er den thread aufgemacht hat!!!???? So einen sinnlosen schrott hier zu schreiben und dann auch noch die gut gemeinten ratschläge ignorieren ist eigentlich eine Frechheit...


----------



## BadPoldi (25. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Hi,

@holger, das man so fischen kann streit ich garned ab, aber hast du schon mal ernsthaft meherere stunden auf ne 80m entfernte pose gesehen? bei leichten wind, ich glaub nicht das ich dir sagen muß was das bedeutet.....
deine meinung in allen ehren, wenn ich posen fische wie gesagt dann mit wurm, mais teig etc.... dann soll sich ja auch was rühren, ob auf grund oder im freiwasser ist da nebensache....
nicht das du denkst ich hätt das nicht schon probiert, aber mir ist da ganz schnell die lust drann vergangen, ich geh auch wegen der erholung zum fischen...
ich fisch auch mit unterwasserposen (aber das hat nen anderen grund, den kennst du sicher...) 

ich hab die frage schon für ernst genommen, aber ist halt ned mein ding...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Na ob ich öfter so mit Boilie fischen würde, würde ich mir glaub ich auch sehr überlegen. Möglich ist es aber! Und manchmal macht das auch Sinn. Nicht immer kann man nämlich das Festblei einsetzen.

Ob man dann auf 80m Fischt, und wie man das beobachtet ist ja ne andere Geschichte. Segelposen werden aber auch auf weit Grössere Entfernungen noch erkannt, ebenso Luftballons beim Hai und Wallerangeln.

Und wenn es jemand so lieber machen möchte, dann kann er doch, kein Grund ihn so abkanzeln #t

Ich find das nicht so gut, wenn einige gleich den Arroganzmeister raushängen lassen müssen, obwohl sie selbst fast noch Anfänger sind.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Aalfreak (26. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Servus Boardies!
Leider macht sich wohl der ein oder andere mer Gedanken darüber wie er jemand anderen kritisieren kann als sich selber produktiv mit der Thematik der ursprünglichen Frage auseinanderzusetzen. Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, daß in unserem variationsreichem Hobby Situationen auftauchen wo eine Boili-Posenmontage zweckmäßig erscheint. Zum Beispiel in einem verkrautetem, etwa 4-5m tiefem See wo Wasserpflanzen bis zur Oberfläche reichen. Wenn einem dann dort nur Krautlöcher zur Verfügung stehen würde es in meinen Augen sinnvoll erscheinen die Schnur fast senkrecht nach oben durch einen Schwimmer laufen zu lassen. Der Schwimmer dient dann sozusagen als Umlenkachse und entzieht sich somit der Funktion das er etwas trägt. Bei einer Minimalspannung der ganzen Montage ließe sich dann auch sogar ein elktronischer Bißanzeiger mit integrieren. War nur mal son Gedanke.
Grüße an euch und bleibt bitte sachlich!


----------



## Forellencatcher (26. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Ja,ja sorry waren übers Wochenende weg und hatte keine Zeit und ausserdem ich habe eure Radschläge garnicht ignoriert.Aber nun zum Thema: Ein Nachbar von mir hat gesagt, dass man mit Pose nicht auf Bolies gehen kann. Aber anscheinend hat er mich verarscht.


----------



## Forellencatcher (26. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Und andere haben auch was anderes zu tun als den ganzen Tag vor dem Computer zu hocken.Und das ich euch verarschen will stimmt auch nicht...


----------



## Sailfisch (26. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Er lebt!!!


----------



## Forellencatcher (26. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@ Und ist ja euch echt net das ihr so etwas über mich dengt!!!!!!!!!!
2 Tage mal nich gegugt und sofort am rum mauln.....


----------



## Forellencatcher (26. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Natürlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Franz_16 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Naja, verarscht glaub ich hat dich dein Nachbar nicht unbedingt! Normalerweise verwendet man halt eine Grundmontage zum Boilieangeln.. aber wie du gelesen hast gibts auch Situationen wo man die Pose nehmen kann


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@forellencatcher: Waren späße am Rande!!!!!!!!!!!! Wenn du nicht da bist, muss man sich ja die Zeit vertreiben... Wenn ich anfang zu maulen... ich wünsch dir nicht, dass du was davon mitkriegst.... Zu deinem Nachbarn: Er kann gar nicht das Fachwissen haben, welches hier täglich hunderte oder gar tausende von anglern heraussprudeln, mach ihm keinen Vorwurf, er wollte dir damit sicher sagen, dass er das nie machen würde und hat gar nicht ernshaft über deine Frage nachgedacht!!! Die antwort kam sicher spontan und  er hat sie dir beantwortet ohne sich große gedanken zu machen.Wir hier im Board tun das schon, du kannst dich freuen, den anderen, die nicht hier im Board aktiv sind, immer n paar Schritte voraus zu sein.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Forellencatcher (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@ Ünd für Angelmeister 17 ist ja wol alles schrot!!!!!!


----------



## Megarun (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Er lebt!!!


JAU!!!!  :m 
@ Aalfreak. Naja, wie Du das Gewässer beschreibst: 4-5m tief...Wasserpfanzen bis an die Oberfäche...öhm...was ist denn das für eine Spezi? (Riesenvallisneria)  :m 
Tip: Inner echten Krautsuppe angelt man eben nicht.
Eine Alternative wäre: Schwimmbrot. Aber, dann passt auf die Enten auf.  :g 

Gruß... #h


----------



## rainerle (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

also Boilie an der Pose ist so abwegig nicht. Ich kenn ein paar eingefleischte Karpfen-Narren, die schwören darauf an kleineren Flüssen, wenn sie in Ufernähe angeln.

@Anglermeister: was konstruktives hast Du zu dieser Diskussion wahrlich nicht beigetragen, deshalb  verstehe ich 'Forellencatcher' nur zu gut, dass er ein bischen angepisst ist.


----------



## Borgon (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Sicher,kleinere "blöde" Karpfen könnte man wahrscheinlich sogar mit Pose und Boilie hängend überlisten.Grosskarpfen jedoch,die vielleicht schon öfter am Haken gehangen haben wohl kaum.Selbst wenn sie den Köder nehmen würden,freihängend eher nicht,aber wenn der Boilie z.b. auf Grund liegt,dann würden sie den Köder wieder ausspucken bevor überhaupt der Anschlag kommen kann.So schnell reagiert niemand es sei denn man hält die Rute ständig in der Hand,was beim Karpfenangeln einen ziemlich unerschütterlichen und geduldigen Angler vorraussetzen würde  Beim Festblei hingegen kommt der Karpfen nicht mehr zum Ausspucken,es sei denn das Vorfach ist zu lang.Deshalb hat ja gerade das Boilieangeln in Verbindung mit Festblei das Karpfenangeln revolutioniert,weil endlich auch regelmässig die Grossen gefangen werden konnten #w Angebot:wer in meinem Beisein einen Grosskarpfen über 30 Pfd. an einem befischten Gewässer mit hängendem Boilie und Pose fängt bekommt von mir einen 50kg.Sack Boilies seiner Wahl #:  ##


----------



## BadPoldi (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

hi,

@Borgon, schon mal gehört das man mit pose auch auf grund fischen kann? mal davon abgesehen sogar mit festblei als selbsthackeffekt? komm runter und ich setz mich mit pose an einem teich, die 50kg boilie würd ich mir gerne verdienen....
wobei die 30er nicht auf den bäumen wachsen und du somit schon ne weile mit mir fischen mußt...
außerdem glaub ich sprichst du den karpfen wieder mal viel zu viel intelligenz zu....

nichts gegen dich, ist meine persönliche meinung...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Borgon (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Badpoldi:Also ich meine ausschliesslich hängende Montage,nicht auf Grund,hab ich aber auch geschrieben.Natürlich kann man auch ein 80 Gramm-Blei richtig auf die Tiefe ausgelotet an´ner 3Gramm Pose auf Grund gelegt fischen.Ist zwar ´ne total unsinnige Montage,aber man wird genauso Karpfen fangen wie ohne Pose. #2


----------



## Lenzibald (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Servus. Also wenn man Großkrpfen nur mit Festblei und Selbshakmethode fangen kann hör ich sofort mit Karpfenfischen auf. Mann leute das ist doch kein Angeln mehr. Auch wenn mich die Karpfenfreaks jetzt Lynchen. Mit Festblei Boilie und Selbsthakmethode kann jeder Blödmann Fischen. Auswerfen und warten bis sich einer hakt ist mir eindeutig zu Fade.


----------



## Ronen (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

bei uns anner Kiesi habsch das mit der Pose auch schon beobachtet. Die ham im SOmer das Vorfach zwischen die Zähne genommen, und sind 200m rausgeschwommen.... dort hamse die Pose stehen lassen, und manchmal war schon bei der ankunft am Ufer was dran. Das ham die mit allen Ködern gemacht...auch mit Boilies.


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

posenfischen auf karpfen find ich total spannend!!
man kann sie halt ned weit sehen.
entweder mit dem waggler oder wenn sie im sommer im mittelwasser ziehen mit einer durchsichtigen durchlauf.immer gut ausbleien,so das der fisch so wenig wie möglich wiederstand spürt.meisstens fisch ich dann mit naturködern aber auch schon mit boilies gefischt.auch mit kleinem seitenblei auf grund und die pose ausloten...zu seicht pose geht unter zu tief pose fällt flach.hab so auch schon gut zander gefangen!oder mit 2 kleinen spaltbleien den waggler in der gewünschten tiefe fixieren.wichtig ist das die beiden bleie mindesten 1 cm auseinander sind damit der waggler ein gutes spiel hat.
macht echt spass die pose zu beobachten wenn du merkst ein karpfen zieht weg.
es gibt 1000 gründe mit pose zu fischen auch mit boilie.lg rob


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Lenzibald :ja aber reinbekommen tut sie nicht ein jeder ,mit dem richtigen köder am richtigen ort kann auch nicht jeder und viele montagen für verschiedenste situationen auch nicht...einzig der anschlag fällt weg sonst gar nichts.wenn ich weiss ich fang 90 meter drausen eben grosse karpfen dann muss ich mich diesen gegebenheiten anpassen und eben mit festblei fischen.in der nacht deto,weil irgendwann brauch ich auch meinen schlaf.ausserdem geht nichts über einen geilen run und den hast du meisstens nur beim festblei in der form.
sei doch  ned so bös zu den karpfenHUNTERNlg rob#h


----------



## Borgon (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Lenzias kommt doch auch auf das jeweilige Gewässer an.An einem See,der grossem Befischungsdruck von Karpfenspezis ausgesetzt ist,wirst du es mit deiner Montage sehr schwer haben.Wenn man mal davon ausgeht,dass C&R betrieben wird,der See einigermassen klar ist und jeder Karpfen schon einen Namen hat weil er schon zigmal gefangen wurde.In einem Naturschutzgebiet o.ä.,in dem schon zwanzig Jahre keiner geangelt hat,wird man auch anfangs wahre Sternstunden mit normaler Montage erleben,das weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung,aber wo hat man das schon noch #6Und klar kann jeder Blödman mit Festblei und Boilies fischen und fangen streit ich nicht ab,aber das ist eben so´n bisschen Philosophie.Schön sich auf der Liege fletzen,am Wasser sein,mal seine Ruhe haben,entspannen.Beim stundenlangen angespannt auf die Pose starren hat man das nicht sooo.Vielleicht ´nen grossen Karpfen fangen...oder auch nicht...auch egal...aber schöner wär´s schon.Man versteht´s oder man versteht´s nicht,soll doch jeder selber wissen.Und wenn sich eben einer selbst gehakt hat,es ihm dann auch mit der Freiheit danken.Kleinere Karpfen fang ich natürlich auch gerne an´ner Match oder Winkelpicker :s
@Ronan:Und dann haben die Spezies wahrscheinlich mit ´nem Feldstecher die Pose beobachtet?Ein Anschlag kommt auch nicht durch wegen des gewaltigen Schnurbogens,das wahr wahrscheinlich eine kleine Markierungsboje.


----------



## BadPoldi (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Hi Borgon,

du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden, eine pose hat 2 eigenschaften, einmal die bissanzeige, zum zweiten den köder in ner bestimmten wassertiefe anzubieten. 
es ist für mich absolut nicht verständlich wie man eine solche montage als nicht "30pfd" tauglich abstempeln kann. 

womit mir beim anderen thema sind, fische unter 30pfd scheinen nicht mehr intressant zu sein. 

ich fisch z.b. selbst häufig unterwasserposen, ach was schreib ich eigentlich noch....

wünsch euch viel dicke...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

mir is auch egal wie schwer die karpfen sind die ich fang....freu mich echt über jeden...natürlich besonders über einen guten kampf....sind dann meisstens die grösseren aber nicht immer
das posen nicht 30pfund tauglich sind stimmt einfach nicht...is a blödsinn!!soll ichs dir beweisenlach


----------



## Borgon (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Also Badpoldi du hast jetzt den Sinn meines Postings total verzerrt und verdreht,deswegen schreib ich jetzt auch lieber nichts mehr dazu.Achso...mehr als tausend Worte-Mein Angebot steht noch,See meiner Wahl(normales DAV-Geässer) in dem nachweislich guter Grosskarpfenbestand ist.Also wenn mal jemand zufällig mal in der Gegend ist... #6


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

na wenn ich mal in die gegend komm lass uns mal gemeinsam losziehen!
bin eh oft in deutschland!:m
werde euch am abend zu diesem thema noch was aus einem sehr guten buch über das karpfenfischen rauskopieren.speziell das fischen mit pose und boilie bzw naturköder mit verschiedenen posenmontagen...und wann es zum einsatz kommt.seeeehr interessant.
also noch ein wenig geduld bitte#h


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

muss mich nochmal dagegen wehren das angeblich jeder blödmann mit festblei fischen kannAS STIMMT EINFACH NICHT!!!
ich bin auch kein blödmann:c






:m


----------



## Lenzibald (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Servus. Habs ja gewußt das ma jetzt einige an die Gurgel wollen. Ich hab das eigentlich mehr auf die Karpfenspezies gemünzt die meinen man kann nur mit Selbhakmethode Karpfen fangen. Kenne selber einger solche Angler da gibt keine andere Methode auf Karpfen und wenns 14 tage keinen Biß haben. MAh Pose wenns das schon höhren, mit Pose auf Karpfen grade das einen nicht Blödmann schimpfen. Übrigens ich Fische auch Zeitweilen mit Festblei aber nicht nur weils auf dauer einfach zu fade wird Rute raus in den Sessel und warten bis Piept ist oft ganz lustig aber ich meine ein bischen abwechslung tut gut. Ansonsten kommen solche Fragen wie in einem anderen Board wo ein Carphunter fragt wann muß man anschlagen wenn man mit Pose fischt, find ich echt schon traurig sowas.


----------



## gismowolf (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Hi Lenzibald,rob und all!
Ich fische nur mit Pose auf Karpfen!Und wenn ich mal länger am Wasser bleib,steck ich noch ein Knicklicht dran.Mich fasziniert,wenn ein Karpfen den Köder,ob das nun ein Boili,ein Teigknödel,Maiskörner oder einfach ein Schwarzbrotwürfel ist,gut 10 Mal oder noch öfter aufnimmt,ihn wieder ausspuckt um ihn dann letztendlich doch zu nehmen und damit das Weite sucht!!Diesen Moment abzuwarten und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt anzuschlagen ist für mich "das Highlight"beim Karpfenfischen!Natürlich muß die Pose
so austariert sein,daß man an den Ruckel-Zug-und Aufhebebewegungen erkennt,was mit dem Köder gerade geschieht!Ein Grundfischen auf Karpfen
übe ich nicht so gerne aus,weil einem eben ein Ruckeln an der Schnur zum Köder nicht soviel sagt,wie eine Pose.Und Entfernungen mit einer Pose über
50 bis zu 70 Meter sind mit einer Eigenbau-Segelpose aus Balsaholz,die  auf einem Luftpolster beim Auswerfen steigt und segelt,tatsächlich möglich!Nur ist auf diese Entfernung nur mehr das Abtauchen ohne Fernglas zu erkennen.Am liebsten fische ich damit aber auf Entfernungen von ca.25 bis 40 Meter.


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

alles klar lenzibald...dann muss ich mich ja auch nicht angesprochen fühlen
alsoooo ich hab euch jetzt aus einem sehr guten buch einige seiten über das posenfischen kopiert.wenn ich gismowolfs beitrag so lese möchte man meinen er hat auch an dem buch mitgewirkt:m #r 
die qualität der bilder is ned so aufregend aber man kann es lesen.is sehr interessant und passt super dazu.
QUELLE: karpfen;von vincent kluwe-yorck,verlag: müller rüschlikon
kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!
los gehts.......


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

und da gehts weiter mit dem lesen...


----------



## BadPoldi (28. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Hi,

jup das meinte ich man kann auch mit posen auf grund fischen.... 

@lenzibald mich schockst du mit dieser aussage das jeder mit festblei fischen kann nicht, da stimm ich dir sogar zu. nur wird es immer welche geben die etwas mehr fangen als andere egal bei welcher montage oder art. das man mit pose und teig maden oder würmer mehr fängt ist auch klar. aber ich such auch erholung und entspanntes fischen zumindest wenn ich karpfenfischen gehe. 
wenn ich "aktion" will dann stell ich sowieso lieber forellen, zander und hechte nach....

;-)

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (28. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> @lenzibald mich schockst du mit dieser aussage das jeder mit festblei fischen kann nicht, da stimm ich dir sogar zu. nur wird es immer welche geben die etwas mehr fangen als andere egal bei welcher montage oder art.



genau,weil diese wissen wie,wo,was,wann und warum!!!



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich such auch erholung und entspanntes fischen zumindest wenn ich karpfenfischen gehe.
> wenn ich "aktion" will dann stell ich sowieso lieber forellen, zander und hechte nach....



genau so is es:m #6


----------



## Forellencatcher (28. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Also kann ich mit beidem angeln mit Pose und mit Antitängelblei.
Aber einen kleinen Vorteil gibt es auch mit dem Posenfischen denn wenn ich mit Pieper angel und der Fisch kommt auf  mich zu dann reagiert der Pieper nicht...


----------



## bkz (28. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Hi Forellencatcher!

Irgendwie dürfte die ganze Geschichte mit Festblei und Bißanzeiger spurlos an Dir vorüber gegangen sein.
Natürlich erkennt man das wenn bei einer Festbleimontage der Fisch auf einen zuschwimmt. Das nennt man dann Fallbiss. Denn dafür gibt es ja Swinger oder Hanger.
Aber anscheinend bist Du nicht der einzige der das nicht weiß, denn es gibt immer noch einige die den Sinn und Zweck von den optischen Bißanzeigern zusätzlich zu den elektronischen noch nicht kapiert haben. Man sieht nämlich öfter Leute die Festblei fischen und den Swinger aber fast senkrecht unter den EBA hängen haben. Das ist vielleicht bei Freilaufmontagen sinnvoll aber beim Festblei-Fischen komplett unangebracht.
Ich persönlich schaue immer, dass der Swinger so nah wie möglich an der Rute ist, dazu nehme ich auch Lineclips zur Hilfe.
Nichts für ungut, aber Deine Aussage war einfach falsch und daher musste ich meinen Senf dazugeben.

MfG
Bernhard


----------



## rob (28. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

da hat er recht der bernhard!!
deswegen sind swinger nicht unwichtig und bei mir immer dabei(beim festblei)....auch wenn ich nur ca 5 fallbisse im jahr von 300 habe.


----------



## robertb (29. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Auch bei starkem Wind haben Swinger ihre Vorteile. Ich fische erst seit heuer damit und möchte die Teile eigentlich nicht mehr missen. Auch wenn ich von anderen Fischern bei uns belächelt werde.

@Rob Super was du da eingescannt hast  #6 Vielleicht denken unsere Posenverachter nun ein bisserl anders über das Thema.


----------



## rob (30. April 2004)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

was ich noch sagen wollte.ich zieh die swinger schon ein wenig runter.aber ned ganz!
das hat den grund das ich die freilaufbremse entlasten kann und der strömungsdruck am swinger(hab das gewicht immer ganz vorne...also einen schweren swinger) quasi hängen bleibt.wäre die schnur ohne swinger gespannt,müsste ich den freilauf särker einstellen,was wiederum die gefahr mit sich bringt das dir ein grosser karpfen beim biss die rute ins wasser ziehen könnte...blöd wennst gerade pennst:c


----------



## Plötzenangler (10. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Wozu brauche ich einen Selbsthakeffekt wenn ich mit Pose angle das ist doch Blödsinn, ich seh doch an der Pose ob da ein Fisch ist und dann kann ich ganz normal anhauen ob da jetzt ein Boilie oder ganz normaler Dosenmais drann ist spielt doch keine Rolle oder?? 

Ich hab schon öfter mit einem Haarvorfach an der Posenmontage geangelt und hatte auch schon gute Bisse, nur leider hab ich wohl immer zu Früh oder zu spät angehauen. 

Ich frage mich nur was dem Karpfen bei der Selbsthakmontage zur Flucht veranlasst? Der Widerstand oder der Haken???? Viele Leute erzählen es ist der Widerstand, ok, dann kann ich auch mit Pose angeln und einfach den Bügel zulassen und muss natürlich die Rute so platzieren das der Fisch sie nicht mitreisst bzw. das ich sie sofort griffbereit habe. 

Andere Leute sagen es liegt am Haken, da würde ich mich dann aber fragen warum viele Angler immer die Hakenspitze rausschauen lassen und trotzdem Erfolg haben.


----------



## darth carper (10. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Nein Boilie und Pose das geht auf keinen Fall.

1. kann der Boilie nur mit einem Grundblei kombiniert werden, weil die Karpfen den sonst nicht fressen. Pose geht nur mit Mais oder Kartoffel. Das sind Angelgesetze.
2. muß man mit Pose selbst anschlagen, das geht nun wirklich nicht beim Karpfenangeln. Ist ja bekannt, daß noch nie ein Karpfen mit Pose gefangen worden ist, weil die den Köder sofort wieder ausspucken.
3. schwimmen die Karpfen sofort weg, wenn sie die senkrecht stehende Schnur sehen. Bei einer straff gespannten Schnur an der Festbleimontage machen die das nicht.
4. kann man sich die Karpfen nicht erschlafen. Schließlich müßte man ja die ganze Zeit aufpassen und kann es sich nicht im Zelt gemütlich machen oder sich mit irgendwelchen anderen Sachen beschäftigen. Das geht auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Schleie! (10. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

du hast noch nie damit geangelt, oder?

den boilie musste am haar fischen. und der sinn is ja, wenn der karpfen iwas merkt, kann er wegen des widerstandes, der zur selbsthakung verhilft, den köder nimmer loslassen.

bei der pose würde er einen widerstand spüren, aber der is zu gering, um selbst zu haken, also lässt er wieder los.


----------



## August (11. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

In Serbien habe ich sehr viele leute gesehen welche mit Pose und Boillie Angeln es liegt wohl daran das sie eine kleine bestimmte fläche Anfüttern und die dan vom Boot aus befischen bei einer Grundmontage und einem wackelnden Bott wäre das nicht gerade Praktisch da bietet sich die Pose doch ganz gut an für die Amurkarpfen.

und ich habe gesehen das diese methode ganz erfolgreich ist obwohl ich noch keinen erwischen konnte liegt wohl eher daran das ich nur kurze zeit im jahr dort bin und nicht monatelang eine Stelle anfüttern kann um die fische dahinzulocken

mfg. August


----------



## Plötzenangler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Schleie

Warum soll er beim Posenangeln einen Widerstand spüren?? Ich möchte mal behaupten das ich mit Sicherheit mehr Karpfen mit Pose und Ködern wie Dosenmais, Kartoffeln oder Teig gefangen habe als manche Leute die jetzt eine Wissenschaft daraus machen und Tagelang irgendwo anfüttern sich ein riesiges Camp aufbauen und Tagelang warten bis mal dieser Bissanzeiger piept. 
Ich kann das behaupten da ich viele Leute kenne die das machen und ich selbst hab dieses Boilie fischen mit Selbsthakmontage auch mehrmals versucht jedoch ohne Erfolg, hab das ganze letzte Jahr fast ausschliesslich nur so geangelt, was für eine Verschwendung, hab lediglich eine Rotfeder (ca. 20 cm) am Haken gehabt die hat wohl am Boilie rumgelutscht und sich dann gehakt und einen Riesenbrassen von 74 cm, das war es auch schon, dafür bin ich jede Woche 2 Mal angeln gefahren 

Dieses Jahr dachte ich mir jetzt werd ich so angeln wie ich es seit 20 Jahren schon mache und siehe da, ich war erst 4 Mal angeln und hab insgesamt schon 11 Karpfen und 2 Karauschen und etliche Plötzen gefangen. Also werde ich wohl bei der Posenmontage bleiben das bringt den Erfolg wenn man auch nicht die Riesenkarpfen rausholt es lohnt sich allemal man hat auch mal gute Beifänge wie Schleien usw.

Bei uns am See fischen auch viele Leute mit Frolic und Pose das geht aber nur mit der Haarmontage, manche haben schon Graskarpfen von 75-100 cm rausgeholt damit also muss es ja funktionieren allerdings hab ich es auch schon mehrmals versucht hatte auch Bisse aber die Pose ist nur einmal kurz gewandert und das wars. Meine Vermutung ist das die den Haken bemerken und dann wieder alles ausspucken. Nur wie kann das sein? Ich kenne viele Leute die bei Teig und Dosenmais grundsätzlich den Haken rausschauen lassen und trotzdem Erfolg haben also kann es ja doch nicht am Haken liegen aber woran sonst??


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Wenn man so gute Fänge wie du mit der Pose erzielt ist es doch genau richtig bei der erfolgreichsten Methode zu bleiben 

Meiner Meinung nach ist das moderne Karpfenangeln bzw. Grundangeln einfach eine bequemere Angelei bzgl. der Bisserkennung. Außerdem bietet dem Angler das Grundangeln auf Karpfen,gerade an viel befischten Gewässern, mehr Spielraum. Dazu kommt, dass man viel selektiver große Fische beangeln kann, was bei vielen Carphuntern eine wichtige und grundlegende Rolle spielt.

Wer lieber Satzkarpfen zockt (ja und auch manchmal größere) und Kurzsessions bevorzugt wird sicherlich mit der Pose mehr Spaß haben und das ist ja eigenltich das worauf es bei unserem Hobby ankommt.


----------



## Alex.k (13. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Ich habe früher auch die Boilies an der Posen-Rute angeboten. Ein Raubfischpose genommen die Raketenflügel hatte und weit raus damit. Hatte nicht weniger Bisse als auf Grund.

Irgendjemand schrieb hier im Thema, dass man die Bisse nicht erkennt, glaub mir wenn der Karpfen den Boilie schnappt, den Biss erkennst du von weiten und die Pose bewegt sich in alle Richtungen.


----------



## Plötzenangler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

@Johnny Walker

natürlich bleib ich bei der Pose, nur wollte ich auch mal Köder wie Hartmais, Frolic und andere die man nur am Haar anbieten kann probieren, nur weiss ich ebend nicht ob sich der Karpfen am freien Haken stört.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

achso^^


----------



## Schleie! (14. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Ich kann auch mit der picker oder feeder oder matchrute meine karpfen fangen, mit mais maden ect, aber die haben dann eben keine in der regel keine 15 pfund oder mehr? klar ist vllt mal einer dabei, aber das sind eben ausnahmen.

kann aber auch sagen, dass ich schon im sommer an einem tag 13 karpfen mit boilies gefangen hab, und 3 stellen weiter jemand mit mais gefüttert hatte, der keinen einzigen biss hatte?

Warum die karpfen das spüren?
liegt doch auf der hand - der haken is komplett frei, noch nie ne haar-montage gesehn? der karpfen merkt das doch sofort, und wenn er nicht sofort gehakt wird, spotzt er das zeugs wieder aus.

desweiteren haben grundmontagen wesentlich mehr vorteile. ich muss nichts ausloten/tiefe einstellen, ich muss anchts keine knicklichter machen, ich kann weiter und präziser werfen, ich muss nicht laufend aufs gewässer rausschauen. glaube kaum, dass jemand mal 3 tage lang ununterbrochen es schafft aufs wasser zu starren 

es is einfach ein unterschied, ob ich "karpfen" fangen will, und mal ein paar schöne stunden an den see gehe, oder ob ich "großkarpfen" fangen will, und mir ein schönes wochenende machen will.

ich kann dir nur sagen, geh mal mit einem mit, der sich auf dem gebiet auskennt, dann wirst du sehen, was für unterschiede es gibt.


----------



## Plötzenangler (14. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

ok, ich will ja auch keine Riesenkarpfen fangen die schmecken eh nicht mehr. 
Ich wollte nur mal andere Köder probieren wie z.B. Hartmais und das kann man nur am Haar anbieten. Wenn der Karpfen sich vom Haken abschrecken lässt warum angeln dann so viele Leute mit freiem Haken und fangen auch regelmässig Fische? 
Das verstehe ich nicht, ich selbst hatte auch Bisse als der Biss dann vorbei war hab ich eingeholt und siehe da, es waren noch zwei Maiskörner am Haken nur die Spitze hat rausgeschaut also hat der Fisch doch deshalb aufgehört zu beissen oder? Das widerspricht sich doch, genau aus dem Grund bedecke ich meine Haken immer komplett.
Mit der Grundmontage mit Festblei hab ich auch schon oft geangelt habs aber wieder aufgegeben da ich nicht einen einzigen Karpfen damit gefangen habe. Ausserdem such ich nach einer Alternative zum Festblei weil ich momentan einen See beangle der so schlammig ist das ein 80 Gramm Blei komplett versinkt und bei einem leichteren Blei kannst du den Selbsthakeffekt vergessen!!!
Gibt es noch Alternativen? Z.B. hab ich mir mal überlegt ein normales leichtes Durchlaufblei ranzumachen dazu ein Haarvorfach mit Hartmais bestückt aber zusätzlich am Haken auf die Spitze ein weiches Maiskorn.


----------



## Canna (14. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Ich frag mich jetzt wo der Unterschied sitzt beim Posen und Grundfischen wenn der Karpfen den Boili nun anner Pose oder am Grund einsaugt ist total egal er wird ihn meist wieder Ausspucken er wird nicht beim einsaugen gehackt sondern beim ausspucken und somit ist da kein Unterschied bei Pose oder Grund ... Und warum sollte der Karpfen denn Hacken bei einer Grundmontage nicht bemerken ? Das Boili vorfach ist das gleiche wie mit der Pose ...


----------



## Schleie! (14. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

ja aber du hast doch keinen widerstand an der pose der den fisch hakt, uff...ich gebs langsam auf 

wenn ihr meint, dann machts und probierts aus, ich lass euch gern in dem glauben leben 

in diesem sinne, petri heil und dicke fische


----------



## Canna (14. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Omg hassu einen Wiederstand beim Laufblei ? beim spitzen Haken bohrt der Haken sich ganz leicht in die Lippe schonmal davon was gehört ?


----------



## Pinn (14. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Moin allerseits!

Ich habe noch die historische Vor-Boilie-Zeit erlebt, als auf Karpfen wie auf normale Fische geangelt wurde. Einer der damaligen Karpfenpäpste war Rudolf Sack, der einige Bücher über Friedfisch- und Karpfenangeln geschrieben hat. Seine Hebebiss-Montage mit Pose auf Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen war in den 60er und 70er Jahren sehr bekannt. Insbesondere die Engländer haben diese Angelmethode über die Jahrzehnte kultiviert und bis heute weiterentwickelt (Matchrute und Waggler), aber nicht nur sie alleine.

Und so funktioniert es beispielsweise heute noch für Weitwürfe im Stillwasser > 50m: langer Waggler mit mit dicker Antenne und 10g Tragkraft, Schnur bebleit mit Bleischroten von insgesamt 12g oberhalb vom Vorfach auf 1,5 bis 3m Länge auf der Hauptschnur, je nach Wassertiefe und Rutenlänge. Das leichteste Blei von ca. 3g gehört nach unten vor den Wirbel zum Vorfach.

Der Waggler kann gleitend oder fest montiert werden. Die Wassertiefe wird 0,5m bis 1m tiefer eingestellt als tatsächlich. Nach dem Auswerfen liegt der Waggler auf dem Wasser. Durch vorsichtiges Spannen der Schnur kann man den Winkel der Schnur unter Wasser so verringern, das nur noch die Antenne des Wagglers sichtbar ist.

Beim Biss steigt die Antenne aus dem Wasser und vielleicht legt sich der Waggler sogar flach aufs Wasser, um anschließend abzutauchen. Das ist der Zeitpunkt für den Anschlag.

So habe ich auch schon schöne Karpfen bis 22 Pfund geangelt, zum Beispiel mit Frolic.

Aber eins stimmt auf jeden Fall: Die Posenangelei auf Karpfen und alles was sonst noch auf Karpfenköder beisst erfordert ununterbrochene Aufmerksamkeit des Anglers. Wer das nicht mag, investiert halt in Carp-Hunting und geht dieser Variante unseres Hobbies nach. Ich komme mit beiden Varianten klar.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Plötzenangler (15. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

na endlich! Da haben wir doch Jemanden der mit Frolic an der Posenmontage angelt und fängt, also ist es wohl doch nicht so unmöglich auf diese Art zu angeln.

Was muss man beachten, die meisten Leute hier schreiben das es unmöglich ist mit einem Haarvorfach aber ohne Selbsthakeffekt zu angeln weil der Karpfen sofort den freiliegenden Haken bemerkt und flüchtet also hat man doch keine Chance so schnell zu reagieren.

Wie machst du das nur?

Übriegens fische ich auch mit der Wagglermontage, allerdings ohne Matchrute sondern mit ner 3,20 m langen Allroundrute, ich benutze vorgebleite Waggler die restlichen 2 g verteile ich ganz normal, ein Bleischrot am Vorfach die anderen an der Hauptschnur aber ohne System da die sowieso verrutschen. Ich muss sagen das ich ohne Probleme Bisse erkennen kann und anhauen mach ich grundsätzlich nur dann wenn die Pose komplett unter Wasser ist oder extrem wandert.


----------



## Pinn (15. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*



Plötzenangler schrieb:


> Was muss man beachten, die meisten Leute hier schreiben das es unmöglich ist mit einem Haarvorfach aber ohne Selbsthakeffekt zu angeln weil der Karpfen sofort den freiliegenden Haken bemerkt und flüchtet also hat man doch keine Chance so schnell zu reagieren.
> 
> Wie machst du das nur?



Ich habe eigentlich nur eine 40-50 Jahre alte Methode der Karpfenangelei beschrieben, die heute kaum noch einer kennt, weil Karpfenangeln mit Boilies, Selbsthakmethode, speziellen Rigs, Ruten, Rodpods, Sounderboxen usw. assoziiert wird. Und mehr noch, dazu gehören Bivies, Bedchairs, und noch viele andere sinnvolle und weniger sinnvolle Utensilien.

Nicht das ich falsch verstanden werde: Ich denke, die Boilieangelei und die Selbsthakmethode mit dem Haar in ihren  vielen Varianten hat das Karpfenangeln revolutioniert. Mit dieser Methode war es möglich geworden, ganz gezielt und selektiv auf kapitale Karpfen zu angeln.

Darüber ist heute fast in Vergessenheit geraten, dass Karpfen auch nur Fische sind. Sie sind weder schlauer oder blöder als Rotaugen oder Forellen. Die kapitalen Exemplare sind vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger, aber das ist bei allen Fischarten so. Vorsichtige Fische leben im Allgemeinen länger.

Andererseits habe ich aus C&R-Teichen mit kapitalen Karpfen schon Exemplare gelandet, deren Maul mit Piercing aus Angelhaken verziert war. Ob das ein Zeichen besonderer Klugheit ist, dass sie wiederholt auf Köder mit Angelhaken reingefallen sind? 

Ähnliches habe ich schon von Karpfen oberhalb der 40-Pfund-Grenze gelesen, die den Anglern sogar namentlich bekannt waren. Über deren Gewichtsentwicklung konnte sogar Buch geführt werden, weil sie über Jahre regelmäßig an den Haken gingen.

Was ich damit sagen will: Ich halte es für ein Gerücht, dass Karpfen hakenscheu sind. Vielmehr denke ich, sie sind mit allen Ködern zu fangen, die sie mögen und kennen.



Plötzenangler schrieb:


> Übrigens fische ich auch mit der Wagglermontage, allerdings ohne Matchrute sondern mit ner 3,20 m langen Allroundrute, ich benutze vorgebleite Waggler die restlichen 2 g verteile ich ganz normal, ein Bleischrot am Vorfach die anderen an der Hauptschnur aber ohne System da die sowieso verrutschen. Ich muss sagen das ich ohne Probleme Bisse erkennen kann und anhauen mach ich grundsätzlich nur dann wenn die Pose komplett unter Wasser ist oder extrem wandert.



Meine Matchrute steht auch schon seit zwei Jahren ungenutzt im Keller. Ich bin Minimalist, wenn es um Angelgepäck geht. Zum Matchangeln "missbrauche" ich meine Feederruten. Das klappt hervorragend mit monofiler Schnur, die sich unter Wasser drücken lässt. Und Heavy-Feeder-Ruten werden auch spielend mit kapitalen Karpfen fertig.

Zur Wurftechnik will ich nur anmerken, vorbeschwerte Waggler sind eine sinnvolle Weiterentwicklung der Matchfischerei, aber auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Als gelegentlicher Fliegenfischer weiss ich, dass Rutenaktion und Gewichtsverteilung auf der Hauptschnur entscheidend für Wurfweite und saubere Schnurverlegung sind, insbesondere wenn man mit Rückschwung auswirft.

Ich sach mal, jeder soll seine Fische so fangen, wie es ihm gefällt. Und Karpfen sind keine heiligen Kühe.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Plötzenangler (15. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Gute Einstellung die ich nur teilen kann.

Wie hast du das mit dem Frolic nun gemacht? Normales Hair Rig? Dann kam der Biss, wie hast du dich verhalten? Sofort angehauen oder wie ich das eigentlich immer mache weil es mir mein Vater dahmals so beigebracht hat einfach so lange warten bis der Karpfen richtig loszieht ?


----------



## Pinn (16. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Hallo Plötzenangler,

ich habe immer darauf geachtet, dass der Haken relativ nahe beim Köder ist. So ca. 1 cm "Haar" zwischen Köder und Haken. Als Köder ein halber Frolic-Ring oder noch besser "Frolic unterwegs". Das sind etwa 3cm lange und knapp 1cm dicke Riegel, die etwas schwerer sind, weil nicht ganz trocken. Die sinken besser und liegen am Grund.

Die Köder immer eingeschlauft am überstehenden Ende der Vorfachschnur, an der vor Anbinden des Hakens nach der noknot-Methode eine kleine Schlaufe angebracht wurde. Relativ kleine 6er oder 8er Öhrhaken, weil die besser haken als als größere.

Angeschlagen habe ich nach Möglichkeit immer, wenn der Waggler sich flachgelegt hat oder spätestestens wenn er abgetaucht ist. Meistens fasst der Haken dann in der Lippe, wie bei der Selbsthakmethode.

Alternative: Bei dieser Methode kann man zum Beispiel auch eine Maiskette auf das Haar ziehen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## strawinski (20. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

man fragt sich immer wie eure opas überlebt haben. tagelange ansitze mit pipern, zelten,kiloweise anfüttern,zentnerschweres gepäck ankarren, tausende euro teures angelgerät von dem die karpfen unter wasser nichts wissen.10 verschieden bolliesorten. und für was? für ein aar fotos oder schlommer für nichts.

ich verwende nur maden, wurm, kartoffeln, mais . und fange nur mit pose. nicht viel. bei drei ansitzen zwei karpfen. nicht die größten. aber es reicht. in der regel ca.5 stunden je ansitz. die natur zeigt was der karpfen will.

irgendwie seid ihr alle im griff der industrie. ihr seid opfer der zeitungen und medien. wenn sie euch erzählen die karpfen stehen auf dachpfannen, dann verfüttert ihr morgen euer dach. überlegt mal was ihr alles investiert in ein paar blöde karpfen. nicht das karpfenangeln wurde revolutioniert. nur die methode der gewinnmaximierung einiger firmen.


----------



## Pinn (21. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*



strawinski schrieb:


> man fragt sich immer wie eure opas überlebt haben. tagelange ansitze mit pipern, zelten,kiloweise anfüttern,zentnerschweres gepäck ankarren, tausende euro teures angelgerät von dem die karpfen unter wasser nichts wissen.10 verschieden bolliesorten. und für was? für ein aar fotos oder schlommer für nichts.
> 
> ich verwende nur maden, wurm, kartoffeln, mais . und fange nur mit pose. nicht viel. bei drei ansitzen zwei karpfen. nicht die größten. aber es reicht. in der regel ca.5 stunden je ansitz. die natur zeigt was der karpfen will.
> 
> irgendwie seid ihr alle im griff der industrie. ihr seid opfer der zeitungen und medien. wenn sie euch erzählen die karpfen stehen auf dachpfannen, dann verfüttert ihr morgen euer dach. überlegt mal was ihr alles investiert in ein paar blöde karpfen. nicht das karpfenangeln wurde revolutioniert. nur die methode der gewinnmaximierung einiger firmen.



Hallo strawinski,

du bist ja noch viel schlimmer als ich! :q

Ich denke schon, dass die "moderne" Karpfenangelei als spezielle Richtung unter Anglern erst durch die Boilies enstanden ist. Das war (nur um das Wort Revolution zu vermeiden) eine Zeitenwende, denn durch Boilies am Haar und der Selbsthakmethode war es möglich geworden, gezielt und selektiv auf die ganz großen Karpfen zu angeln.

Ich habe die Entwicklung der Karpfenangelei seit den 70er Jahren aktiv mitverfolgen können. Meine Interessen haben sich seitdem zwar etwas verlagert, weil ich mehr auf mobile Angelmethoden wie Spinn- und Fliegenfischen umgestiegen bin. Aber das hat auch viel mit meiner reduzierten freien Zeit und dem erforderlichem Gepäck zu tun.

Seit den 70ern bis heute ist es so: Wer in der Karpfen-Szene etwas auf sich hält, geht mit der Entwicklung. Und gutes Gerät kostet gutes Geld, so ist das halt. :g

Wer sich heute als Karpfenangler, Stipper, Fliegenfischer oder Spinnangler mit dem aktuellem Equipment ausstatten will, hat vom Preis her gesehen nach oben sicher keine Grenzen.

Aber Haus und Hof inklusive Dach und Dachpfannen wird wohl keiner für die Angelei verscherbeln. Hoffe ich... 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Andal (21. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

Da halte ich es, vielleicht nicht ganz so übertrieben, mit dem liebenswert spleenigen Chris Yates. Einfach mal nach ihm googeln, oder youtuben... 

Und zum eigentlichen Thema...


...bietet Jens Bursell sehr interessante Aspekte in seinem Buch "Specimen Hunting". Auch übers Posenfischen mit Haarmontagen!#h


----------



## strawinski (22. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*

war auch mehr alles ironisch gemeint und ken Angriff auf Karpfenangler. Wenn es so ist,das man die großen nur so raus bekommt, dann ist es halt so. Große Hechte kriegt man ja auch meist nur mit großen ködern. 
Da ich kein karpfenspezi bin und meine Kollegen nur immer seh wie sie für ein paar tage verschwinden um Carp-fotos zu schießen, weiß ich immer nicht, ob ich sie beneiden oder bedauern soll.Schließlich verbringen sie zwei drei tage im boot. ich würde ja auch gern karpfen angeln aber erstens wüßte ich echt nicht was ich mit einem 20 kilo karpfen anfangen soll, da wir zu zweit sind und dann das tagelange ansitzen. ich bin da gespalten. dann lieber auf schleie gehen.


----------



## bennyhill (23. April 2009)

*AW: Warum nicht auf Pose?????*



Pinn schrieb:


> Moin allerseits!
> 
> Ich habe noch die historische Vor-Boilie-Zeit erlebt, als auf Karpfen wie auf normale Fische geangelt wurde. Einer der damaligen Karpfenpäpste war Rudolf Sack, der einige Bücher über Friedfisch- und Karpfenangeln geschrieben hat. Seine Hebebiss-Montage mit Pose auf Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen war in den 60er und 70er Jahren sehr bekannt. Insbesondere die Engländer haben diese Angelmethode über die Jahrzehnte kultiviert und bis heute weiterentwickelt (Matchrute und Waggler), aber nicht nur sie alleine.
> 
> ...


Klasse Beitrag, die Methode hat aber einige sehr gravierende Nachteile: Man(n) kann dabei nicht beim Angeln grillen, nicht beim Angeln im Zelt liegen und auf dem Laptop DVD's gucken, nicht beim Angeln schlafen usw. Man kann die Montagen nicht fertig kaufen, man muß beim Aufbau der Montag überlegen und das allerschlimmste ist: man muß Aufmerksam sein, aufpassen und tatsächlich  *richtig angeln.....*
Gruß bennyhill


----------

